# Charging



## cybsec (Feb 15, 2020)

I have a Model 3 Long Range and am very happy with it. I took it to a Tesla Supercharging station located in the parking lot of a Tucson mini-mall and plugged it in. After 18 minutes it add added 23 miles. I have a Tesla charging unit at home and it charges much faster. Is there something I'm not doing? At home I charge at 48 Amps, at the supercharging station it never got beyond 26 AMPs
These are Tesla charging stations at home and at the mall, not 3rd party chargers. Any ideas? Thanks in advance, Ken


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Was it actually a supercharger or was it a destination charger? There would be a huge difference. If it’s a supercharger it is possible that there was a power supply issue at that stall.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

cybsec said:


> I took it to a Tesla Supercharging station located in the parking lot of a Tucson mini-mall and plugged it in.


Are you sure it was a Tesla Supercharger, and not a Tesla Destination charger?
Can you tell us the exact location, so we can look it up?

What was the state of your battery when you tried plugging in?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

ALWAYS look at the charging speed when plugged in.
There are some Superchargers that aren't quite working correctly and it could be that you were plugged into a shared pedestal.
And yes, it could be a destination charger


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Tucson? Sounds familiar. Where have I heard that name before?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

cybsec said:


> I have a Model 3 Long Range and am very happy with it. I took it to a Tesla Supercharging station located in the parking lot of a Tucson mini-mall and plugged it in. After 18 minutes it add added 23 miles. I have a Tesla charging unit at home and it charges much faster. Is there something I'm not doing? At home I charge at 48 Amps, at the supercharging station it never got beyond 26 AMPs
> These are Tesla charging stations at home and at the mall, not 3rd party chargers. Any ideas? Thanks in advance, Ken


A home HPWC charges are 45miles per hour at 48A (80% of a 60A breaker). 23mi in 18min equates to over 76 miles per hour.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks @shareef777 - you did the work I was about to do.


----------

